# Introducing my little girl!



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

*Wow! She's growing too fast! Either I've got to get taller, or she's got to stop growing! ;D New photos from this past weekend, June 1st.[/color]*

Hello fellow V lovers! Some of you have been following my weekly posts here since the birth of my little girl from Onpoint Viszlas here in Ontario, Canada:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?action=post;msg=59733;topic=7845.0

I know how we sometimes get caught up in all the excitement of having a new addition to the household and don't update like maybe we should. So here are a few pix of her.

Introducing Biscuit. She came home on Saturday, April 20th, and has been a near-perfect angel ever since. Now I know all of you with V's *THINK* you have the most gorgeous V--but I can assure you that Biscuit is the new reigning Queen of Vs! (kidding!) Her personality is very outgoing; she hasn't shown much fear of anything except the engine starting up on my Jeep, and she just LOVES giving kisses!

Here's the best part--the breeder has allowed me to spay her whenever, or IF ever, I decide fit. Being a responsible owner, I want to give her the best possible start in life I can so she can live a long, healthy life! When I took her to the senior's residence where my 80 year old mother lives, mom gushed to Biscuit as she cradled her little face in her hands, "You're going to love this world!" So true! Thanks everyone for following my postings. I'll try to keep them going!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

What an adorable baby!! I can almost hear her talking. She sure looks like a spunky fun loving pup!!
I just love the flying pictures! Thanks for sharing, and I will love to watch her grow... pleace keep the pictures coming!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks! I definitely needed a smile today. ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

So cute - love the action shots, I think her ears are helping her get up in the air


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

BISCUIT -- What a cute name! She is beautiful!! Thank you for sharing your photos. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Ha ha ginger biscuit, very clever. Very, very cute pup, love the pics,


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

She's gorgeous I love your pics especially the ones of her flying through the air


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hello Biscuit, what a lovely name, and real cute photos especially those ears, Darcy has those fly around ears and is always losing control of them..  
sorry about my photo,I thought I had rotated it....


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

I know, right Darcy! When I came to that picture on the camera, I was immediately reminded of your flying nun Vizsla picture! 


Thanks to you and everyone for your kind words! She's a real peach!


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, oh, oh! I just realized something funny!

My pup's official registered name, given by the breeder, is: Onpoint's Finger Lickin' Good. I completely forgot about that even though I named her Biscuit! 

Finger Lickin' Good Biscuit.

Some things are just meant to be!


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

SMG said:


> beautiful


Ditto 8)


----------

